# Colin James - 2011 Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sun 03/13/11 London, ON London Music Hall 
Tue 03/15/11 Meaford, ON Meaford Hall 
Wed 03/23/11 Quebec City, QC Palais Montcalm 
Thu 03/24/11 L'Assomption, QC Theatre Hector-Charland 
Fri 03/25/11 Saint-Hyacinthe, QC Juliette Lassonde - Salla Desjardins 
Sat 03/26/11 Sherbrooke, QC Granada Theatre


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Meaford?!?!

For the military, maybe.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's be nice if he came to BC. What's up with that!?


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Meaford?!?!
> 
> For the military, maybe.


Hey, what's wrong with Meaford!  The show sold out before I could even get tickets!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> It's be nice if he came to BC. What's up with that!?


agreed. he was one of the first concerts I saw (snuck into to the Commodore Ballroom as a 16 year old).
I hope he's back on a blues kick rather than the big-band stuff.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

The tour is billed as "Colin James Up Close and Personal: An Acoustic Tour With Special Guest Chris Caddell". I was hoping for a back to basics blues and past hits on acoustic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> agreed. he was one of the first concerts I saw (snuck into to the Commodore Ballroom as a 16 year old).
> I hope he's back on a blues kick rather than the big-band stuff.


I actually dug his big band stuff. This album is great

Colin James and the Little Big Band Vol.2: Colin James: Amazon.ca: Music


----------

